# WOC: Dame Edna



## damsel (Dec 20, 2008)

what's everyone getting? i'm very interested in everyones thoughts. i'll probably pick up a few lip products, but that's about it... idk. let's discuss!

here are some links for easy access:
color story
swatches


----------



## iadoremac (Dec 20, 2008)

kanga rouge lipstick, hot frost lip glass and maybe a nail laquer. Decided to pass on the eyeshadow trio and get eyeshadows from BBR


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 20, 2008)

Maybe Gladiola Lipstick 

I already have Fineshine e/s and that is the obly color in the palettes that caught my attention...

all my extra $$$ is going to BBR (Brunette and Redhead sets )

Edit: and a couple HK items for packaging ONLY


----------



## iadoremac (Dec 20, 2008)

Kanga-rouge l/s and Asiatiques N/L. Nothing else screams at me. Planning on getting e/s from BBR


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 20, 2008)

Maybe one of the trios.  None of highlight powders that is for darn sure.  And I am actually kind of sad about that because the packaging is so cute.  Why MAC?  Why!


----------



## Isabel101 (Dec 20, 2008)

Coral polyp and Gladiola lipstick, Splendid and Possum Nose Pink L/G, and both hightlight powders. I'll pass on the eyeshadows.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 20, 2008)

all of the lipsticks and the lipglasses look fun.. i'll pass on the shadows.


----------



## Iman (Dec 20, 2008)

I almost never wear lipsticks but these look so pretty....So I don't know if i'll be able to keep my money in my pocket


----------



## amber_j (Dec 20, 2008)

Only Kanga-rouge l/s. Maybe.

I was curious about the highlight powders, but a MA told me they were really light and would just be ashy on me. More money for HK accessories, I guess...


----------



## Isabel101 (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_I was curious about the highlight powders, but a MA told me they were really light and would just be ashy on me._

 
i hope not


----------



## elongreach (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I've paired it down to one highlight color and the Wisteria Trio.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 20, 2008)

I wanted the beauty powder, but some reason they remind me of "fluerry" and "petalpoint"   from the strange hybrid collection and I have them both so yeah...I'm sticking with that..so I wont have to get them :/


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 20, 2008)

I decided to skip this collection since I'm going to save my money for the HK collection. The packaging is gorgeous and it was hard to resist but now I have to resist.


----------



## safi (Dec 20, 2008)

i think the packaging for this collection is really cute, but more than likely i'm gonna pass on it.


----------



## ssudiva (Dec 20, 2008)

on my list are the Royal Tour Trio and Kanga-rouge l/s.  Nothing else is really speaking to me.  BBR, however, is completely different story.


----------



## MissResha (Dec 21, 2008)

if anything, the trios and lipglasses. nothing else.


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 21, 2008)

Maybe the Wisteria Eye palette. The other one sounds pretty but I already have Climate Blue.


----------



## ilovegreen (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm passing on this, nothing excites me.


----------



## MsCocoa (Dec 21, 2008)

I think I'll pass...maybe a lipglass it's a same though because the packaging is cute.


----------



## marielle78 (Dec 21, 2008)

Pass. I don't even like the packaging.


----------



## damsel (Dec 21, 2008)

so i've decided i'm skipping the highlight powders [too light], the trios [wisteria looks like, heatherette trio 1, which i have. royal tour has climate blue, which i own. plus, i already have purple e/s from the holiday cool eyes palette], nail lacquer [rarely use them due to the field i'm in] and kanga-rouge l/s [i already have a red l/s and 1 is all that is necessary].

so that leaves the rest of the lip products. i'm interested in gladiola l/s and its complimentary gloss hot frost. i'll only get them if the are different enough from what i already have. i'm also looking to get coral polyp l/s and one of the coral glosses [splendid + possum nose pink]. so at most i'll end up with 4 lip products.


----------



## vuittongirl (Dec 21, 2008)

none, i dont like the pkg...


----------



## damsel (Dec 21, 2008)

check out this review by girlcanpaint0412 [love her!]:
YouTube - Mac DAME EDNA Collection (sneak peak)


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 21, 2008)

Looks like a cute, fun collection but none of the colors really do anything for me except Climate Blue... not enough for me to buy a palette for, though.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Dec 21, 2008)

I am not impressed with the exception of Gladiola so that money can go to another haul


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 21, 2008)

Im getting Coral polyp for sure...mayB a Beauty Powder


----------



## MonBlanCesS (Dec 22, 2008)

Does anyone know if climate blue from the royal tour trio is similar to the violet-blue eyeshadow from the pandamonium quad??? Thanks in advqnce


----------



## michthr (Dec 22, 2008)

im getting the royal tour trio and i was thinking one of the beauty powders but im not sure what one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i might have to get both......


----------



## TwistedFaith (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm interested in the Wisteria pallette and Varicose Violet n/p. That's about it.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm passing on this one. Nothing at all excites me and the colors are not me at all. Now maybe if the shimmery layer of the powder was all the way through i would get them but it's just an overlay.


----------



## makeupadctn (Dec 22, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE the packaging, not so impressed with product...i'm passing on the trios, i may get a l/g _maybe._ I'm extra excited about BBR now though


----------



## lilMAClady (Dec 22, 2008)

Hmm, not too excited. It looks nice though. I'm not excited for BlondeBrunetteRedHead either. I just want Henna shadow from that. I can't wait for the Feb collections! Well Defined and Cream Team are at the top and Hello Kitty comes a close second. Im only getting a couple pairs of lashes from Lash and Dash to finish off the year. I've been waayy more discresionary about my spending and lets face it most of this stuff I don't need!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_so i've decided i'm skipping the highlight powders [too light], the trios [wisteria looks like, heatherette trio 1, which i have. royal tour has climate blue, which i own. plus, i already have purple e/s from the holiday cool eyes palette], nail lacquer [rarely use them due to the field i'm in] and kanga-rouge l/s [i already have a red l/s and 1 is all that is necessary]._

 
That's the reason that I decided on skipping this collection. I am *so* partial to purple, but...I am going to pass.  If I didn't have any of the eyeshadows that are similar to these I would have purchased the trios.  I am also going to save my money for the Redhead/brunette/blonde collection.

I am getting tired of MAC pulling me in with that dang packaging.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Dec 22, 2008)

I never buy lisptick, but Kanga-rouge is so pretty. I'll be getting that and 2 of the matching lipglasses, forgot the names. I wish I wanted something else, I love the packaging. Too bad they didn't release a matching mirror compact.


----------



## lovesong (Dec 22, 2008)

I really started collecting so I'm getting the two eye trios.They so pretty to me!


----------



## na_pink (Dec 23, 2008)

they have a nice glass and lipstick but the packaging is so hideous i didn't even want them


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Dec 23, 2008)

I really want that violet nail polish. Maybe a gloss.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MonBlanCesS* 

 
_Does anyone know if climate blue from the royal tour trio is similar to the violet-blue eyeshadow from the pandamonium quad??? Thanks in advqnce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No, not at all.  Climate _Blue_ is a violet _blue_, and Pandaemonium is a true purple.  Climate Blue has sparkle, Pandaemonium does not.


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 23, 2008)

My Bloomingdales has the collection on display in this protective glass dome thing (lol like it's a diamond in a museum)

well, basically, i want all 3 lipsticks and all 3 glosses, and possibly the purpler eye palette!! I don't remember seeing the nail polish though...


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 23, 2008)

Now I really want the Royal Tour trio, Kanga Rouge l/s and the Hot Frost lipglass. Spending 60.50 online isn't so bad.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 23, 2008)

All of it! Bright colors look fab on us colored girls. Especially spring time


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 23, 2008)

^Very true! I can use the trio for the spring time look instead. Good idea!


----------



## Scorpdva (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm kind of on the fence right now. I think if I get anything it will be the kanga-rougue l/s and the possum nose l/g. I am more excited about the BBR collection right now.


----------



## MsCocoa (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_so i've decided i'm skipping the highlight powders [too light], the trios* [wisteria looks like, heatherette trio 1*, which i have. royal tour has climate blue, which i own. plus, i already have purple e/s from the holiday cool eyes palette], nail lacquer [rarely use them due to the field i'm in] and kanga-rouge l/s [i already have a red l/s and 1 is all that is necessary].

so that leaves the rest of the lip products. i'm interested in gladiola l/s and its complimentary gloss hot frost. i'll only get them if the are different enough from what i already have. i'm also looking to get coral polyp l/s and one of the coral glosses [splendid + possum nose pink]. so at most i'll end up with 4 lip products._

 
Yea I thought so too...it's probably slight diff but it looks almost idential to the heatherette. I now think I may get the Possum L/g.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 24, 2008)

oh darn!!..hmm seen the video on it..I think I want both of the BP and Both amp. lippies and the matte :/..HMM..


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 24, 2008)

damn it. just watched that sneek peak video and want all the lip products now.. grrr!  look what you do to me MAC!! Killin me.


----------



## iadoremac (Dec 24, 2008)

where can i find the video???


----------



## damsel (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_where can i find the video???_

 
Page 1 of this thread.


----------



## iadoremac (Dec 24, 2008)

seen the video and its still just kangarouge lipstick. So far the only collection i'm pysched about for 09 is BBR even HK is just bla to me


----------



## Tinkerbell_dk (Dec 24, 2008)

Splendid & Coral Polyp


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm going to get all the lip products... I'm not impressed by the e/s from all the swatches they look chalky to me.


from t-e-m-p-t-a-l-i-a




Kanga Rouge, Gladiola, Coral Polyp





Splendid, Hot Frost, Possum Nose Pink


----------



## InRetospeck (Dec 24, 2008)

I do love those glosses!!  Even though I need them like I need a hole in my head... sighhhhhhhhh


----------



## fabbygurl21 (Dec 24, 2008)

Not too impressed by this collection. The e/s are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I might end up getting two of the l/g, but i gotta test them out when i get to a MAC store. The HK collection better be good.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_




Splendid, Hot Frost, Possum Nose Pink_

 
Okay now, I do like the Possum Nose Pink.


----------



## mizzbeba (Dec 24, 2008)

Nan one...that's exactly what I want.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 24, 2008)

I've still got Coral Polyp on my mind... mmm.  That will be a hot one for spring.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 24, 2008)

yeahhh saw it all at the store...complete pass for me ...So Glad!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 24, 2008)

What about it made you pass?  Anything specific?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_yeahhh saw it all at the store...complete pass for me ...So Glad!_


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_What about it made you pass? Anything specific?_

 

I tried on every single thing and absolutley nothing "WOW'ed" me....And I really tried because I have a $200 GC that I am dying to use ...It was just nothing that was spectacular or unique in my opinion. The packaging was cute...But as stated it is merely stickers that easily peel off...the samples in the store had peeled already just from the handling I guess. I think my GC will best be used towards BBR so I passed. But my taste definitely does not speak for most


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 24, 2008)

duuuude. DUUUUDE I want EVERYTHING! WHYYY??? hahahah 

I haven't been collecting as long, so I'm not burned out on these colors (yet)


----------



## sja103 (Dec 24, 2008)

I want possum nose pink, for some reason I thought it was called awesome possum ha.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 25, 2008)

This collection has been haunting me for two days and I convinced myself to get both trios and I'm going to get the lipstick, lipglass and the beauty powder whenever they do the free shipping offer.


----------



## lovesong (Dec 25, 2008)

Anybody know any dupes for the eye shadows????


----------



## funkymacgirl (Dec 25, 2008)

im not getten anything from dame edna coll...but i picked up penultimate liner


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 26, 2008)

well someone said the palette that has climate blue in it the middle looks like "Creme de violet" and climate blue =  Jeweltone..and the highlight color is a pale baby pink maybe like "baby petal".


----------



## lucki247 (Dec 26, 2008)

I went ahead and purchased the 2 trios and spectacle high-light from the website on tuesday. I am kind of regretting getting the powder before getting the lipglasses, but I think I may still purchased all three lippies. I don't like the l/s, I think they are too bright for me.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 26, 2008)

^So am I. I regret getting the trios before the lipstick and the lipglass. Usually I purchase the lip products before the eyeshadows.


----------



## LaBruja760 (Dec 26, 2008)

I just ordered everything. Im a big collector but always make myself promise I will use it at least once


----------



## LaBruja760 (Dec 26, 2008)

I just ordered everything. Im a big collector but always make myself promise I will use it at least once


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 26, 2008)

I walked passed the collection Oops! ..I guess I'm not interested lol.


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_I walked passed the collection Oops! ..I guess I'm not interested lol._

 
did u try anything in the process of walking by? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 cuz i was wondering about the pay off of the e/s. the look kinda weak in the swatches...


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Dec 27, 2008)

I just ordered Kanga Rouge and Hot Frost, as well as a butt load of other things, mostly from the perm line.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_did u try anything in the process of walking by? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cuz i was wondering about the pay off of the e/s. the look kinda weak in the swatches...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lmao no I didn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..I went over to the smashbox, bobbi brown and shu uemura counter!!! ..I don't know I love mac, but I'm branching out...def. will check out the HAIR LINE..I'm not feeling the hk line either :/


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 27, 2008)

Man, I was right about Coral Polyp.  It is AMAZING!  This is a wonderful coral color that works well with many different glosses.


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok, so I bought Coral Polyp and Kanga-Rouge. Kanga-Rouge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







...Coral Polyp...ok. So...I'm gonna have to tone that one down with some lipgloss and a darker liner to make it work. It screams out from my face. But Kanga-Rouge is the sexiest red I've ever seen and the first I would be comfortable wearing alone. I may even go back and get another one.


----------



## seymone25 (Dec 28, 2008)

All the lip products are mines..


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_Ok, so I bought Coral Polyp and Kanga-Rouge. Kanga-Rouge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







...Coral Polyp...ok. So...I'm gonna have to tone that one down with some lipgloss and a darker liner to make it work. It screams out from my face. But Kanga-Rouge is the sexiest red I've ever seen and the first I would be comfortable wearing alone. I may even go back and get another one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Damn you :/

I ordered Kanga last night and it probably won't be here until Monday. I knew from the swatches that Kanga would be an amazing red. I'm so excited. Your comment has me jumping the gun; I may just go into the store and get one so I'll have a back up.

Ladies:
If you could post some LOTDs with your Dame Edna lippies, that would be amazing!


----------



## ssudiva (Dec 28, 2008)

i wanted to get something from this collection, really i did.  did some swatches of the royal tour trio while i was out and about.  climate blue looked like deep truth on me and dame's desire looks like mancatcher. after those two disappointments, i didn't bother to swatch royal tour.

kanga rouge is REALLY pretty in person, a very nice blue-red, but i have red liner that's the exact same color. though i had a GC,  just couldn't justify the purchases. i think i mentioned nothing else spoke to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh well, more funds for BBR.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm so glad to have read this thread.  I've been on MUA reading all the negative comments about the collection and about the person MAC chose to make a collection for.  It's really sad.  I'm happy to hear more WoC found the shades workable.  I loooove the Royal Tour trio and Hot Frost l/s.  Actually, wearing the trio and the l/g reminds me of something Rihanna would wear.  
I didnt like the powders and find that those rarely work well on darker skintones.  
I was actually really really excited for this collection and love it!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Dec 28, 2008)

I tried Gladiola Lipstick yesterday and I think it is so beautiful. I was a little poor but hopefully will be going back to get it very soon. When I put it on alone, I thought it was too much but with the right lipglass it looked beautiful.


----------



## divineflygirl (Dec 29, 2008)

I wasn't very impressed with the eyeshadow trios. They didn't seem to "show up" very well on me. I'm NC 50. They seemed absolutely gorgeous, but unfortunately don't work well for me. Well..more so, I am preferring more intense colors and these seem to be "washes" on my eyes.

I love the lippies. Since I was headed over to Sephora, I decided to purchase Gladiola and Hot Frost. Gladiola is very, very intense and I love it! It is gorgeous with the Hot Frost on top. Hot Frost is also very pretty alone, a soft tease of pink. I think I am going back to get Kanga Rouge and the other two lipglasses. I'm still a bit on the fence with Coral Polyp. If you are desiring a red, I highly, highly suggest giving Kanga Rouge a go. It's beautiful.


----------



## joshari (Dec 29, 2008)

I am passing on all shadows and the highlight powders, but all the lippys are mine.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 30, 2008)

I just got an e-mail from MAC saying that my order was shipped! I cannot wait to get my Royal Tour eye trio! I'm hoping that my Kanga Rouge and Hot Frost will be shipped as well. I also want the Splendid and Possum Nose Pink lipglasses since they look amazing! As for Gladiola and Coral Polyp, it may look too bright on my lips unless I can tone it down with any lipgloss that I have to make it look like that I have just clear lipgloss on by itself. I also thought about getting the Spectacle beauty powder but I may have second thoughts about it. After the Dame Edna collection and my trip to the CCO, I'm buying no MAC for awhile until the HK collection comes out.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok I cracked...and bought 1 thing Gladiola l/s it is soooo pretty ....I am a failure....But nothing else until BBR...NOTHING!!!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ok I cracked...and bought 1 thing Gladiola l/s it is soooo pretty ....I am a failure....But nothing else until BBR...NOTHING!!!_

 
LOL.  Dont be so hard on yourself.  I'm 110% positive that you will rock that Gladiola like no one's business!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_LOL. Dont be so hard on yourself. I'm 110% positive that you will rock that Gladiola like no one's business!_

 
And my Mom is a enabler too...she called me just 5 mins ago to say she picked up Kanga Rouge for me because she loved it and she thought I would too...Ugghhh But at least I didn;t have to buy it!! So that was nice


----------



## Face2Mac (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ok I cracked...and bought 1 thing Gladiola l/s it is soooo pretty ....I am a failure....But nothing else until BBR...NOTHING!!!_

 






 BBR will be out in a week, so that is a looooong time between hauls. I don't know how you do, waiting that long for a makeup fix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hadn't even gotten my first purchase from dame  (hot frost and possum pink) before I was on the phone to macpro for e/s in pan form.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

I pray that only 4-5 items in BBR really warrant me to purchase....
I MUST have HENNA if nothing else and most of the lippies..I have to pick my 3 fav no more than 3 lippies...NO MORE THAN 3 ...lather, rinse, repeat


----------



## elongreach (Dec 30, 2008)

Well I decided on only one item from this collection in the end which was the What a dame high light powder.  I just couldn't see anything else that jumped at me.  But like most of you, it's just more money to spend next week with BBR.  I've got 200 bucks burning a whole in my pocket for that collection!


----------



## Face2Mac (Dec 30, 2008)

I can't wait until erinne get those swatches up.


----------



## LatinaRose (Dec 31, 2008)

I wanted Gladiola really bad, but am skipping it now that I found out I can't get my pro discount.  I figure if its meant to be, it'll show up at a future warehouse sale here


----------



## L281173 (Jan 1, 2009)

I am not excited about this collections nor the BBR Collection.  I am very disappointed.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I pray that only 4-5 items in BBR really warrant me to purchase....
I MUST have HENNA if nothing else and most of the lippies..I have to pick my 3 fav no more than 3 lippies...NO MORE THAN 3 ...lather, rinse, repeat_

 
LOL - I have my BBR list down to a science.  B2MACing for 2 eye shadows.  Not taking home more than 4 eye shadows total.  NO LIP PRODUCTS.  Redhead & Brunette MSF's.  One of the larger brush, 2-3 smudge brushes and 2-3 226's.  It's still a long list though.


----------



## damsel (Jan 2, 2009)

^^^ the smudge brush [214] is permanent. no need for backups, unless you really want to


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok yesterday I got the Wisteria palette and the MUA helped me with a paint to make the colors pop more.  Sublime Nature...  I haven't seen anything from the BBR that really jump out at me.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 3, 2009)

I gave in and got Kanga Rouge and Hot Frost online and that's it for purchasing MAC unless I want something else on there.


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Jan 4, 2009)

I had a moment of weakness today and bought Gladiola.  It's so pretty and there's nothing in my collection like it...


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 4, 2009)

^I was thinking about getting Gladiola and Possum Nose Pink online but Kanga Rouge and Hot Frost got me. I've never tried an Amplified Creme lipstick before so this will be my first.


----------



## foizzy (Jan 4, 2009)

Gladiola + Possum nose pink=L<3VE!!!!

They are the only two items that appealed to me. Lucky that they work well together as well as on their own.


----------



## K_ashanti (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_LOL - I have my BBR list down to a science. B2MACing for 2 eye shadows. Not taking home more than 4 eye shadows total. NO LIP PRODUCTS. Redhead & Brunette MSF's. One of the larger brush, 2-3 smudge brushes and 2-3 226's. It's still a long list though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
this was my plan until i saw the lip product swatches, arrrgh damn MAC but thank God for B2M and gift cards, though i need some basics like SFF and some blot powder you all have made me a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so i passed on dame edna and i'm only gel two HK things just cuz


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foizzy* 

 
_Gladiola + Possum nose pink=L<3VE!!!!

They are the only two items that appealed to me. Lucky that they work well together as well as on their own._

 
^Really? I got Possum Nose Pink online and will not spend anymore money on MAC and I get so tempted to buy stuff online all the time.


----------



## foizzy (Jan 4, 2009)

Don't get Gladiola if you are not into out there colours. I only got it because I used to have a l/s that colour but I did not like the texture or smell of it _and_ I like to do "funky" looks sometimes.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 5, 2009)

I got my Royal Tour e/s trio today!!! The colors are so pretty!!! I'm going to use the trio to do a look tomorrow.


----------



## iadoremac (Jan 6, 2009)

i just ordered kanga rouge didnt order any l/g decided to get dazzle glasses instead


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry for not posting sooner, but here I am with Kanga-Rouge on.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 10, 2009)

^^Pretty! I have Kanga Rouge as well! I also have Hot Frost and Possum Nose Pink that just delivered at my doorstep today.


----------



## lilMAClady (Jan 10, 2009)

I only wanted Gladiola and Wisteria Trio after seeing them in person. The glosses didn't do much for me....especially when I tried them on. I think I'm getting MAC'd out!


----------

